# Location Of Water Pump On 27rsds



## blaineboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Getting ready to winterize. Before I look all over, what is exact access point for pump on 2007 27RSDS?


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

It is located on the driver's side of the queen bed. Just lift up on the top of the carpeted nightstand.

Rob


----------



## blaineboy (Sep 29, 2006)

rhanna said:


> It is located on the driver's side of the queen bed. Just lift up on the top of the carpeted nightstand.
> 
> Rob


Thanks
Thats where it sounded like but I could not imagine it being under there
Is the top of the nightstand easy to remove?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Don't try to remove the nightstand!!!








It's not actually under the nightstand ... It's under the carpeted
area right in front of the nightstand. Next to the bed. 
You have to lift up the bed and then open the carpeted area.

MaeJae


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

MaeJea is correct, just lift up the carpeted enclosure *in front* of the night stad. Sorry, I should have been more specific the first time









Rob


----------

